# Tips



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

A couple of tips I've learned over the years that might come in handy. I'm sure others can add more.

Black Water tank - when leaving for your next trip, pour a bag of crushed ice down your toilet along with a 1/2 gallon of water. The motion of the trailer will cause the ice to scour your tank of any old hardened deposits.

Outside vents - place some aluminum window screening or other fine meshed wire fabric over the vents for your water heater, furnace and refrigerator. If you've ever had to clean a mud-dauber nest out of your hot water heater heating tube, you'll know what a headache it can be. Don't use the plactic screening though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I cut two inch section of pipe insulation, and put it around my electric cord. I slide it around the cable, and tuck it into the hole it comes out, and close the hatch. This keeps out insects, or acts as insulation during cold weather. (Fall) I just don't like the idea of that open hole going straight into my water pump compartment.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but to help resist premature aging and checking of the tires, after washing the Outback, I spray the outside of the tires with the same tire shine I use on my trucks and I also heavilly Armorall the inside sufaces of the tires as well. Keeps them conditioned and moist. I'm hoping it increases the longevity of the tires.


----------

